# Starting a computer repair business



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

I know a lot of people have asked this question, but I am going to ask a different one. 

Right now I am 21 and having a hard time getting a job as an IT-Help Desk guy even when I have my A+ and am working on my AA(which I almost have). My big question is, I want to create a website where local people can check out my services and see what I charge for certain basic repairs on computers as well as troubleshooting their software issues. Would Dream-weaver be a suitable program for creating a website and a forum? 

I thought about learning HTML, but it is just taking to long. Is there a software program that will enable me to create a forum as well? The forum would be a place for my customers to log in and chat about issues that they are having and I would answer back with them the best I could. 

If the problem could not be fixed, I would not charge them anything, and would recommend a PC repair shop that has more experience. I also want a place where my customers will be able to post their troubleshooting techniques and tools. 

(Kind of like this forum, but it will be used for my business and I am ONLY supporting Windows Operating Systems and Computers.) 

I plan to launch it as soon as I get my AA so I can have more education under my belt.


----------



## PinoyIT (Feb 28, 2011)

Don't do it, not until you get more experience. Have you looked at field-tech jobs?

I plan on starting an IT solutions business as well servicing computers and networks and creating web sites and applications. It takes a lot of planning. So far we've wrote up a business plan and registered a domain name. We won't be launching it until much much later because we want to make sure that whatever service we provide we'll be amazing at it.

You plan on starting a computer repair business and you're already talking about not being able to fix something that another shop can. Passing customers off to a competitor is bad for business.

The job market sucks right now and everyone wants experience. It sucks but just keep looking and don't be picky. It took me 3 months before I landed a job. Try volunteer work, geek squad, or easy tech.


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

I applied for geek squad and easy tech and did not get in. My main goal is to be a systems administrator. Currently I am going to school for an AA in Technical Support then getting an AA Direct Transfer Degree and I am transferring to get my BS in Technology.


----------



## PinoyIT (Feb 28, 2011)

You could try jobs that deal with customer relations. It doesn't have to be technology related. Most help desk jobs are looking for somebody with customer service experience. 

Have you tried looking at craigslist? I found my part-time job there.


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

I already have a part-time job doing something I do not like doing. I would rather transfer into something that deals with technology.


----------

